# Brexil combi



## Fiki (Apr 27, 2006)

Does anybody have previous experience with Brexil combi as a source of chelated micro element for aquatic plants? As I've noticed, the major difference is that Brexil combi has LSA as an organic compound instead of EDTA and DTPA, that are recommended... BTW, proportion of micro elements in TMG, Plantex and Brexil is mostly the same.

Therefore, I would highly appreciate if somebody could give me an advice regarding the further usage of Brexil Combi as a possible source of micro elements in aquarium.

Thanx,
Fiki


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont really know anything about it, but we always used EDTA as a detergent to bind ions in our chem lab for titrations and stuff. Not sure how that helps uptake or which molecule is better at doing it. Maybe you should ask someone with a PhD, lol.


----------

